# Eurobasket 2011



## mobis (Oct 11, 2010)

Is there anyone, who would be interested in this coming championship?



> It was first decided that in Eurobasket 2011 will participate 16 countries, however on 2010 September 5 it was decided that in this competition will participate 24 teams and it will be the biggest championship ever. That means that more countries can enjoy this tournament seeing their own team in it.


Source: http://eurobasketlithuania.com/news/eurobasket-2011-lithuania

It will be the fiorst time when there will be participating 24 team in this championship, and it will be the biggest championship ever. What are your oppinions about that?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

They should have just kept it at 15. Once you go past like 12 the level of competition usually takes a drop in these.


----------

